# How would you paint this room?



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

12x12 (four corner room). No prep required. Straight color change.

2 coats on walls (assume it needs two)
2 coats on trim (because it needs two) One 6 panel door/jamb one side, bifold casing and 2 bifolds both sides. The window is casing only. Prefinished window.
1 coat on ceiling (its already clean and white) fresh coat.

What would you do first to get this room done in 1 day?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

1. First coat on trim
2. Paint ceiling
3. Roll walls
4. Second coat trim
5. cut walls
6. Final cut and roll


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> 1. First coat on trim
> 2. Paint ceiling
> 3. Roll walls
> 4. Second coat trim
> ...


How would you handle the baseboard? Would #1 include base at that time?

I'm trying to figure out what to do first because I am not set one way is much better than the others. I tend to alternate between a few options.

1. cut in the edge of the casings where it meets the wall, wrap the brush and go on to next step.
1. cut in the ceiling and dry brush overage on the wall, wrap brush, not roll and do something else.
1. tape and cut base line only, wrap brush and do something else.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Step aside, let the master tell you how it's done.....

The moment you go in the room, break open the semigloss and paint the outside edges of window casings, door jambs, and the baseboard caps. {note trim hasn't been painted one coat yet, just outside edges}

Roll out one coat on walls

Go back and put one coat of paint on all trim, doors, etc and also go and do the edges as well - edges at this point have 2 coats. {save doors for last}

Cut ceiling and roll.

Cut in first coat of wall paint.

Face off trim for it's second coat {remember no need to get edges, as they have two coats}

Check if cuts are dry enough to cut second coat, if not do doors a second coat before cutting second coat of wallpaint.

Roll walls.

Done.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

We do this every day and Same as Dean V - everything get's sanded and I would get OLE to come and brush out my doors:whistling2:. Doors get done while waiting for walls/ ceiling or trim to dry. It would also be all BM Aura and I would have a fan pointing at the ceiling once coated. This room calculates out to 7.89 hours in my spread sheet that I would quote to a HO.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ceiling, trim, walls, door, walls, trim door. There is no way to do that the correctly in a few hours if you allow for proper cure time between coats. 4 hours is still 4 hours between coats for most paint.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Definitely the fan as well in this case. I think I would use Aura as well. No 4 hours to recoat.

I would do all the trim at one time, but like the idea od savings the doors for wherever more dry time is needed. I do not think I would cut the edges of trim separately from the base or window trim though.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I did it exactly like Dean V for years except base was always last. But lately I've changed it up a little. I started cutting in the room with the proshot, all for the exception of the lid. . That accounts for 2 cut ins, then the only thing I need to cut as far as the walls go is along the ceiling line.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Turn up the furnace.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe I should have asked how would you do it in about 4 hours


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Jack, Walls alone will take 2.5 hours of labor at turbo charged rate - how would you accomplish everything else in 1.5 hours, not even considering drying time issues?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> Jack, Walls alone will take 2.5 hours of labor at turbo charged rate - how would you accomplish everything else in 1.5 hours, not even considering drying time issues?


I should make a wiki. Not all paint is equal and I would only spend an hour +\- on walls. It's 12x12!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Dan I'll post it later. At work. It might make sense when you see it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Why would anyone want to have to do that in 4 hours?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Why would anyone want to have to do that in 4 hours?


Maybe if it was like $5k per hour or something. Or if you had 3 skinny guys who could stand to be close for that long.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It is a room. And it is to be treated like a room. Where prep is done thoroughly. F. I won't even be done blowdrying my last round of mud in 4 hrs. And I'll just about be darned if I'm going to do anything with my product that the label on the side doesn't say to do. :whistling2: 

That kind of speed is just not necessary to be profitable. 

The question is, when the homeowners dinner guests ask next thanksgiving who did the painting? Will the answer be:

Jack Pauhl did it. It's awesome.

Or

Some dude. He was only here for a few hours and he was moving so fast you couldn't even see him. 

I bet they know jacks name.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Why would anyone want to have to do that in 4 hours?


If I didn't change things up at work I'd get bored. Strokes mentioned the proshot. Tried it, couldnt get it to save me time. In fact, held me up because I had heavy film build that wouldn't dry. Plus too much masking off. 

Take your magic price for painting this room at 8 hrs labor vs 4. It's not speed painting. The system in this scenario is entirely developed around product. Obviously need something you can recoat without drag.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Nobody would HVLP the trim and doors?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

sub it to 2 illegals for $100


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> 12x12 (four corner room). No prep required. Straight color change.
> 
> 2 coats on walls (assume it needs two)
> 2 coats on trim (because it needs two) One 6 panel door/jamb one side, bifold casing and 2 bifolds both sides. The window is casing only. Prefinished window.
> ...


I wouldn't. There are no paint emergencies. I would bid it for two days and walk if they don't like that. :yes:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

....

Myself, I like to eat an apple at 10AM....if its nice out I sit on the sunny side of the house and enjoy the day for a few minutes. If I had an iphone I'd check it to see what your up to....or I'd just keep eating my apple.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Here is a very good demonstration of how to paint a room in one day :thumbsup:


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

IMO it's a three day job to do it right. Day one, sand all trim, walls, and ceiling, if smooth. Do all wall, and ceiling repair, if smooth ceilings, using 20 min mud so you can sand wall and ceiling repairs, spot prime repairs on walls and ceiling, and paint ceiling. Then caulk, and putty, all trim where needed, meaning no trim painting the first day, except door. 2nd day, paint all trim, 2 coats, short day. 3rd day, tape off all trim, paint walls, tape off, perfect! But if your doing it cheaper than $800.00 you better get it done in one day. Flame on!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I often wonder if the original post is read before many here decode to comment. He specifically states that there is no prep and yet in this hypathetical room some are insisting that they have never seen a "make believe"room that does not need caulking & even applications of 20 minute mud!!!!
Hilarious.
Honestly I would plan for 1 of my guys to knock that out in 1- 8 hour day the old fashioned way:
Paint Ceiling Paint Ceiling 1 coat Master Hide Flat white/Running the roller in the edges so the only cut is the corners
Roll walls/cut all low allowing the ceiling line time to dry a bit.
Paint all doors & frames
Paint walls
paint base
Should really take 6 but I would assume 8


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

JHill said:


> IMO it's a three day job to do it right. Day one, sand all trim, walls, and ceiling, if smooth. Do all wall, and ceiling repair, if smooth ceilings, using 20 min mud so you can sand wall and ceiling repairs, spot prime repairs on walls and ceiling, and paint ceiling. Then caulk, and putty, all trim where needed, meaning no trim painting the first day, except door. 2nd day, paint all trim, 2 coats, short day. 3rd day, tape off all trim, paint walls, tape off, perfect! But if your doing it cheaper than $800.00 you better get it done in one day. Flame on!


You're fired!:whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I often wonder if the original post is read before many here decode to comment. He specifically states that there is no prep and yet in this hypathetical room some are insisting that they have never seen a "make believe"room that does not need caulking & even applications of 20 minute mud!!!!
> Hilarious.
> Honestly I would plan for 1 of my guys to knock that out in 1- 8 hour day the old fashioned way:
> Paint Ceiling Paint Ceiling 1 coat Master Hide Flat white/Running the roller in the edges so the only cut is the corners
> ...


It can be assumed this room was prepped for a week prior and now it's time to paint.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Carpet or bare sub floor? Base faster if no carpet or finished flooring ine room.

8',7.5' or 9 plus ceilings? Makes a different since no ladder is needed for the 7.5' ceilings to cut in.

Seriously though, unless you used a paint that covered in one coat, material choice is not going to make a 2-4 hour difference in a room that size. Dry time will always be a major limiting factor as well, even with Aura, the quick dry champ,


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Definitely the fan as well in this case. I think I would use Aura as well. No 4 hours to recoat..


It's funny, every can of paint I use, regardless of manufacturer, says the same thing. 

"When your done painting the 4th wall, the 1st wall should be good to go again"


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

Im suprised no one is talking about spraying the room and trim/doors for that matter. As a guy who does several apartment units with various products and colors. Spraying is the way to go. Add Fans and space heater. I have had great results with Fortis 350 Glidden. and BM paints. It can b done and in 4 hours although i would charge much differently. Good Luck!


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

jnigh said:


> Im suprised no one is talking about spraying the room and trim/doors for that matter. As a guy who does several apartment units with various products and colors. Spraying is the way to go. Add Fans and space heater. I have had great results with Fortis 350 Glidden. and BM paints. It can b done and in 4 hours although i would charge much differently. Good Luck!


Im not a member of the "spraying is always faster club" but if it works for you then cool. Now if its an apartment that's a different story.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What Aaron said and in his order. One guy and done in 8 hours. Regularly take more time and your looking for a new job.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

JHill said:


> tape off all trim


Wow!

I've done only a handful of interior jobs, and I don't think I thought for more than a second about taping off all the trim....I've taped off the baseboard before, but I consider that to be questionable in most situations.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i would do all the standing trim to completetion rotating from frame to door then back again while drying ... then hit the ceiling then 1 coat on the walls cut from bottom to top then face over the base then 2nd coat the walls then final coat on the base ..........................i would charge $600 total an be done in about 5-6 hrs tops ..dry times etc etc ..maybe long lunch , who knows maybe done before that ..............2 fans for walls and 1 hair dryer for edges if need be 


damn im getting hype just thinkin about this room lol wtf i need a vacation


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

if need be you can paint standing trim with the fan on behind you..........get a jump on dry time like that but you have to lay it on an take it off then move on constantly ahead of the fan an dry time


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

JHill said:


> IMO it's a three day job to do it right.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> its a 1 day job if you read it RIGHT


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

1. Spray ceiling
2. Spray trim, 1 coat coverage
3. Roll Walls
4. Run 1.5" Scotch Delicate on baseboards
5. Cut walls
6. Take Lunch
7. Final cut and roll
8. Take a nap


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

Dry time would be a problem. I'd quote it for two half days.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

dry times....10 hr day. no doubt.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

BigDogPainting said:


> 1. Spray ceiling
> 2. Spray trim, 1 coat coverage
> 3. Roll Walls
> 4. Run 1.5" Scotch Delicate on baseboards
> ...


Again not paying attention to the original post...Do you guys do your "real" jobs like this?? He specifically states 2 coats on trim.
This thread is showing that many here can't follow basic instructions.Or that they choose to over complicate.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> i would do all the standing trim to completetion rotating from frame to door then back again while drying ... then hit the ceiling then 1 coat on the walls cut from bottom to top then face over the base then 2nd coat the walls then final coat on the base ..........................i would charge $600 total an be done in about 5-6 hrs tops ..dry times etc etc ..maybe long lunch , who knows maybe done before that ..............2 fans for walls and 1 hair dryer for edges if need be
> 
> 
> damn im getting hype just thinkin about this room lol wtf i need a vacation


A frickin hair dryer!!!!!! REALLY!!! REALLY!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

DHlll said:


> dry times....10 hr day. no doubt.


Dhill,you should goin in partners with Jhill.Craftsman should stick together


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

if prep is done, paint is a cinch in 8 hr, unless it is red. paint is gravy, prep is grit


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

If this is a repaint "color change" the only reason for two coats is coverage. I can see it taking two coats if applying by brush. Spray the baseboards and BAM! One coat coverage. The steps I listed are in order to get it done in one 8 hour day. Hah. Like I said the job should be done in two half days.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> A frickin hair dryer!!!!!! REALLY!!! REALLY!!!


 
you serious?? ......dont know about the hair dryer??? JP has the tri-pod mount for his an im envious ..............hair dryer taped to a poll/ladder saved my ass many a day


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dear Lord........WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Dear Lord........WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

let me guess you wait 24 hrs between coats?? ............so how long have you been a homeowner errrr i mean painter?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> you serious?? ......dont know about the hair dryer??? JP has the tri-pod mount for his an im envious ..............hair dryer taped to a poll/ladder saved my ass many a day


I love my 8 dollar investment from good will . I really don't use it for painting all that much , but for dry wall repairs it saves me so much time. 
Ok here what I would do 
1. Cut out base and door jams
2. Paint ceiling 
3. Roll out walls. Tight 
4. Fan " go have a smoke and some Starbucks " 
5. Light sand jams and base 
Paint doors 1 coat
Paint jams and base 
6. Paint walls 
Paint doors 2 coat


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hairdryer?

I've never used it on a job.

I've been told when doing colour matches that the quick dry of the hair dryer changes the pigment colour slightly. Not by one, but two (BM, SW) stores....is this false information?


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

ok i dont know if the horse is dead yet buy here goes.just did this today .12x12 room swirled hard coat .2 lauwan doors both sides ,2 door frames 1 side , base board all ranch moulding .ceiling 2 coats extra white super paint flat, walls 2 coats super satin latte,trim and doors 2coats super semi extra white. moved furniture drop off spot clean a little caulking some nail holes had fan going clean all set ups.8 hours done .does that get me a cookie or something  oh yea sand between coats? i aint got to sand between no stinking coats. p/s you have to have some gray hair to know where that came from:huh:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

So Jack has never told us how?????


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

50 replies

How about this.....




With a brush,

and a roller.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Bender said:


> 50 replies
> 
> How about this.....
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking my anwser would be "quickly".


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea stop talking or posting on PT and just paint.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Hairdryer?
> 
> I've never used it on a job.
> 
> I've been told when doing colour matches that the quick dry of the hair dryer changes the pigment colour slightly. Not by one, but two (BM, SW) stores....is this false information?


 

use the fans for the walls and hair dryer for trim returns and patches...........i think that info you got about changing the color was just an ''opinon'' ...........never noticed any color change myself but who knows, maybe NCpaint can answer this for us


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have heard it changes the color of oil but not latex.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

every paint store ive ever been to uses a hair dryer to dry paint chips...........they even have a special wooden stand for them lol


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I could never see a hair dryer on a room repaint! Fan yes/hair dryer no!!


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

ltd said:


> ok i dont know if the horse is dead yet buy here goes.just did this today .12x12 room swirled hard coat .2 lauwan doors both sides ,2 door frames 1 side , base board all ranch moulding .ceiling 2 coats extra white super paint flat, walls 2 coats super satin latte,trim and doors 2coats super semi extra white. moved furniture drop off spot clean a little caulking some nail holes had fan going clean all set ups.8 hours done .does that get me a cookie or something  oh yea sand between coats? i aint got to sand between no stinking coats. p/s you have to have some gray hair to know where that came from:huh:


I hear you loud and clear. We don't need no stinking dryers neither!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I could never see a hair dryer on a room repaint! Fan yes/hair dryer no!!


I use driers all the time and clamp them to tripods. I carry two tripods, two driers. I've mounted both driers on one tripod to dry both sides of a door jamb at the same time. Its usually strategic drying and drying paint is a real issue with me. I'll dry down the area around the door locks on a tripod while I clean up or do something else. Sometimes in the winter months the corners of the base stay wet too long so I setup a tripod and dry them down. I whip out a drier like I whip out brushes and rollers.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That I do believe Jack!:notworthy:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks jack I been using a hair dryer for dry wall patches for about six months or more I paid 8 bucks for a drier and tri- pod . It probably saves me hours of dry 
Time. I love it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would do pretty much like Dean said on page one of this beauty. 


I am thinking of changing my day to day operations though right now I am in the bucket and I keep thinking of letting other people handle more of the paint. 




jnigh said:


> Im suprised no one is talking about spraying the room and trim/doors for that matter. As a guy who does several apartment units with various products and colors. Spraying is the way to go. Add Fans and space heater. I have had great results with Fortis 350 Glidden. and BM paints. It can b done and in 4 hours although i would charge much differently. Good Luck!


I am all for spraying but it is not practical for all situations and the newer generation of painters will go to great lengths to spray when it can often be done easier without pulling out the rig. Hell I think some of them do it because they lack in the brush and roller areas. Not saying this is you, your post just made me pass over the thought again.
Comes down to what method makes the most sense for each particular job and just to be clear I do plenty of spraying and the rig makes me money. 



TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Thanks jack I been using a hair dryer for dry wall patches for about six months or more I paid 8 bucks for a drier and tri- pod . It probably saves me hours of dry
> Time. I love it


I use a heat gun when I need to quickly dry mud. I don't use it for paint but do have a few good fans.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> It is a room. And it is to be treated like a room. Where prep is done thoroughly. F. I won't even be done blowdrying my last round of mud in 4 hrs. And I'll just about be darned if I'm going to do anything with my product that the label on the side doesn't say to do. :whistling2:
> 
> That kind of speed is just not necessary to be profitable.
> 
> ...


lol.

ceiling
2 coats trim & door using SoloSatin (20 min. dry time...proven by me since 2008)
tape base with 1 1/2" blue tape, vertical trim in NC only.
2 coats walls.

4 hours is a furnished 12x12 one coat slight color change for me.

jp has ocd.

yes.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Hair dryer at work 5 min mudd 
Tape bed 1 finish coat .
The hair saves over a hour of waiting around for mudd to dry.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Hair dryer at work 5 min mudd
> Tape bed 1 finish coat .
> The hair saves over a hour of waiting around for mudd to dry.


haha yeah I've clamped my drier to all sorts of things, often the ladders. It's priceless really when you can do something else while its drying what you need. Keeps things moving. Glad you like it.

Sometimes I'll dry down the area around the lock hardware so i can get the door put back together and lock it up with the strips pulled. 

I think for me it allows me to (not) turn my cheek to something you know needs fixed but you tend to opt to skip it because it wont dry fast enough. Whip the drier out and fix it.


----------



## BADPIG (Sep 5, 2008)

I do the fans, halogens, driers etc...then I blow the circuit breaker...curse, fix and repeat...it is a must in my opinion.

James.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> I wouldn't. There are no paint emergencies. I would bid it for two days and walk if they don't like that. :yes:


Why waste two days on a project that could potentially only take one?
Get it DONE!!! That way the following day you can work on getting more business, do another job, type up invoices proposals, schedule bids. No day goes unproductive!!!


----------

